# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Alexander Furs, Bryansk, online Skype-lessons

## alextutor

Hello!
I am 21 years old native russian speaker. I have studied in college two years ago and I'm teaching almost 2 years. One lesson lasts 1 hour everyday at everytime. So if you interested in this then send me a message to learn some more information. Thank you. 
- Alexander Furs
- Online on Skype
- 20$ per hour
- Any level
- Any age

----------


## Paul G.

I'm sorry, mate, that I break your dreams, but I'm sure you have to know English far better than you do now. It has an influence on the quality of your teaching.

----------

